# Tonight’s the night -5/23/10- LOST series finally “will we get answers or have more q



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Tonight’s the night -5/23/10- LOST series finally “will we get answers or have more questions”?

I have been waiting for this event for some time now and I’m sure lots of you have as well. 

Any thoughts on what we can expect from the series finally? 

Are you saddened that this story of “LOST” will have closure as of tonight?

Will you be watching it live or DVR’ing it for viewing at your leisure?


Enjoy the end, of this great TV series


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm guessing we'll be left with MANY more questions unanswered than answered.


----------



## donbean (Mar 13, 2010)

just relax and enjoy... dont worry so much about what you get and dont get.. it is what it is... im ready for the big night myself... bring it on...

ps... i think dvr for rewatch and see it live will be in most peoples plans... the sad part is after tonight tv will go back to being that same old thing for a while...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm having several friends over tonight and we're watching the Finale live. I'm also recording it.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll start watching about 45 minutes in so I can ffw the commercials.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.time.com/time/video/player/0,32068,85425673001_1989168,00.html


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

donbean said:


> ps... i think dvr for rewatch and see it live will be in most peoples plans


Even with Lost, the majority of viewers do not re-watch it.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Too bad they didn't leave the finale on Tuesday. I'm waiting until then to watch it with my wife anyway. We still have the "What They Died For" episode to watch too.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm completely confident all questions will be answered. Or not. :lol: Sometime in the last 5 or 6 minutes Hurley will wake up in the rehab, look around, rub his eyes and say "whoa, dude. That was some goooooood stuff."


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone know of a website that has all the questions that Lost has created and the answers (and when the answer was given). That would be a cool website.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Does anyone know of a website that has all the questions that Lost has created and the answers (and when the answer was given). That would be a cool website.


What are you waiting for? Get on it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Does anyone know of a website that has all the questions that Lost has created and the answers (and when the answer was given). That would be a cool website.


Only sites I know of are Lostpedia, the Lost.com fansite, the Lost-TV fansite, my all time favorite Lost: A Theory on Time Travel and many, many more.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Lostpedia was great - took me a bit but found a list of all the questions and their status (at least according to them) was an interesting read

http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Mysteries


----------



## donbean (Mar 13, 2010)

dark ufo is the best lost site... been a regular there since season 2... its gonna be weird when its a thing of the past...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

All I can say is Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!?!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Lee L said:


> All I can say is Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!?!


I haven't watched it yet. But _People Magazine's_ critic wrote a spoiler-free review that said in part:


> The very long finale to ABC's Lost was deeply touching, quite ridiculous and, in its very last seconds, so infuriating I erupted like the Smoke Beast and did a few cloudy charges around the perimeter of my apartment on the island of Manhattan. Then I ate my remote and sat down to collect my roiling thoughts.
> 
> ...And then, at last, we arrived at the requiem anticipated from the start of the show. I won't spoil it for you, except to say that it was so mistily open-ended as to be pointless: It was _The Sopranos_ with a heavenly choir instead of Journey on the jukebox. The difference is that I wouldn't have expected The Sopranos finale to clear up my questions about a giant stone foot.


From these comments and as I suspected would be the case, I'm really looking more forward to watching the alternative endings on Jimmy Kimmel than I am to watching the series finale.


----------



## The Phantom Ghost (Dec 2, 2006)

Were the alternate endings already on?


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

The Phantom Ghost said:


> Were the alternate endings already on?


Yes they were, but they were just spoofs and not actual alternate endings.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Holydoc said:


> Yes they were, but they were just spoofs and not actual alternate endings.


Loved the first one and the last one was great too. Never watched the show the second was based on so no opinion there.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sorry but can somebody explain something to me, why weren't Michael and Walt at the church?


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I'm sorry but can somebody explain something to me, why weren't Michael and Walt at the church?


Michael was forced to be a voice on the island. Walt may not have died yet.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

From a real world view point, my thought was there was NO WAY to keep Walt in the show as being a kid when it started, he has aged a LOT in the 6 years the show has been on, while only 2 years went by in the shows timeline. They had to get rid of him, how would they explain the serious aging..... and without him, Michael was tuff to justify as he was so focused on his son. 

All in all, I was happy. I still think it comes back to the line that the mother said a couple episodes ago, "Every answer I give you is just going to lead to another question". I think they had to draw a line in the sand and give us what they gave us (trying to be vague for those that didn't stay up late last nite!) which was enough to tie up the story arc's, leave a TON of room for a movie franchise if they want, and close things down.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I was profoundly disappointed. They promised us an ending with some closure. Well, apparently *I* was interested in things other than what L&C were intertested in. I could list some ot them, but what's the point?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I feel anger, disappointment, I wasted 6 years of my life and still don’t have a clear image of answers to questions. I will never watch another show from those writers, that’s how I feel today


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought the finale was great. Yes, I would have loved to have gotten answers to pressing questions like "Why did Dr. Change change his name on every Dharma orientation film" but on the whole I was very pleased with it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I'm sorry but can somebody explain something to me, why weren't Michael and Walt at the church?


Because they haven't "let go".


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought it was very, very good. I knew there was no way they could answer all the questions they posed over the show, so I didn't expect that. I'm glad we got some resolution on the characters and how they ended up. Do I have new questions now? Sure. But not enough for me to turn on the show I loved. It was very hard for me to delete my series link today.

And kudos to the composer - that was great music that really upped the emotional content.

And best line went to Charlie: "I was shot by a fat man."


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> Michael was forced to be a voice on the island. Walt may not have died yet.


I wouldn't say he was forced.


----------



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> I thought it was very, very good. I knew there was no way they could answer all the questions they posed over the show, so I didn't expect that..."


Did they really answer any of the questions? The island, the "Others", who built the island...etc.



Church AV Guy said:


> I was profoundly disappointed. They promised us an ending with some closure. Well, apparently *I* was interested in things other than what L&C were interested in. I could list some of them, but what's the point?


Agree, disappointed. All this time the writers knew when the end was and they couldn't come up answers.

Heck even "Life on Mars" had answers and it was rushed.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> I wouldn't say he was forced.


Rewatch the Season 6 Episode where Michael is talking to Hurley. Michael is dead and explains that he is forced to stay on the island because of his deeds.

Also, if it is replayed, watch Jimmy Kimmel's "Aloha to Lost" episode (was on last night after the last episode of Lost) where he had many of the cast on his show. He asks the guy who plays Michael why he was not in the church with Walt. Michael states exactly what I said above.

Loved the show too. Lots of inconsistencies in Lost but still my favorite show. It was the only show where I had to think about it to try to figure out what I just saw.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

the_batman said:


> Did they really answer any of the questions? The island, the "Others", who built the island...etc.
> 
> Agree, disappointed. All this time the writers knew when the end was and they couldn't come up answers.
> 
> Heck even "Life on Mars" had answers and it was rushed.


If the ending was that they never survived the plane crash to begin with, or the Dallas/Life on Mars dream scenario, I'd have felt even more gyped. I kind of like that there is still some mystery.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> I thought it was very, very good. I knew there was no way they could answer all the questions they posed over the show, so I didn't expect that. I'm glad we got some resolution on the characters and how they ended up. Do I have new questions now? Sure. But not enough for me to turn on the show I loved. It was very hard for me to delete my series link today.
> 
> And kudos to the composer - that was great music that really upped the emotional content.
> 
> And best line went to Charlie: "I was shot by a fat man."


I have to 2nd both of those. Loved Charlie's line. But the music last nite was excellent, its rare to see a TV show that well soundtracked. (I know thats the wrong term, but drawing a blank for the real one)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm .. I thought a lot was resolved ..

(1) They are no longer lost. Virtually everyone found who they were "lost" from. This included Jack who died for the cause .. he moved on to be with his Dad. This also included Ben who "found" himself.

(2) There are still two parallel worlds. The Sideways people are real, but the connection that was pushed by Desmond made it so that the sideways people knew the same thing as the real world people.

(3) If you die in real world, you die in sideways world.

(4) Everything is connected.

It was a good story .. I enjoyed the experience and would go through something like this again. I think it is very clear that the writers had a good vision and put a lot into planning and execution to get it from beginning to end.

Besides, I think part of the point of the show in the end is for us to "find" what we are missing as well. It was a subtle nudge vs. anything specific. _Lost_ I'll miss ya.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. I thought a lot was resolved ..
> 
> (1) They are no longer lost. Virtually everyone found who they were "lost" from. This included Jack who died for the cause .. he moved on to be with his Dad. This also included Ben who "found" himself.
> 
> ...


Right there with you Doug. I have watched every episode of Lost since 9/04 (some more than once) and I can safely say that if my man card was revoked tomorrow for crying like a baby through the finale, I wouldn't change a thing.

The final shot when Vincent laid down next to Jack was incredible.

I will miss Lost...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought it was decent. Not terrible, not great. I do wish they would have answered more questions this season and not ended it with more questions. For example, one of many:

Why were they waiting for Jack? Clearly there were others that hadn't yet died in real life (Kate, Sawyer, Hurley, Ben), so I would think that Jack would have been waiting for them.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> (3) If you die in real world, you die in sideways world.


Still working the final show through my head. Couple of questions that immediately pop up. If you die in the real world you die in sideways world, then why was Sun and Jin at the Church? What about Charlie etc. Lot of dead people where in both timelines.

If they were all dead at what point did they all die? Was it when the bomb went off? if so? was everyone in the church on the island at that time? If it was the initial plan crash then how do you explain Ben?

I did a bit of reading to day and a lot of people believe that they all died on the initial play crash and the whole story was basically in between going to a higher power. Given the time line changes, the fact that you have this one time line where not everyone dies and another one where they seem to be living too I am not sure I buy that reasoning.

I personally am perplexed at the moment. Going to listen to some theories over the next week but at this point things are not even close to adding up for me.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I thought it was decent. Not terrible, not great. I do wish they would have answered more questions this season and not ended it with more questions. For example, one of many:
> 
> Why were they waiting for Jack? Clearly there were others that hadn't yet died in real life (Kate, Sawyer, Hurley, Ben), so I would think that Jack would have been waiting for them.


Christian said to Jack "Everyone dies sometime kiddo. Some of them before you, some long after you." and "Well, there is no now, here." 
To me this means that Jack was just the last to realize where he was and what happened and to let go. Some of them died before and after Jack. They could have been in limbo for many, many years before this event took place from our perspective.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> Still working the final show through my head. Couple of questions that immediately pop up. If you die in the real world you die in sideways world, then why was Sun and Jin at the Church? What about Charlie etc. Lot of dead people where in both timelines.
> 
> If they were all dead at what point did they all die? Was it when the bomb went off? if so? was everyone in the church on the island at that time? If it was the initial plan crash then how do you explain Ben?
> 
> ...


I have come to the conclusion that everything that happened on the island was real including the time travel bits, smoke monster/MIB/Locke, Jacob, DHARMA and when the Ocianic 6 made it off the island. The sideways bits were the ones that was made up to find each other after their death. I believe this especially when Locke said to Jack that he didn't have a son after the surgery.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> (2) There are still two parallel worlds. The Sideways people are real, but the connection that was pushed by Desmond made it so that the sideways people knew the same thing as the real world people.


I'm not sure I agree with that. I don't think the sideways people are real, rather they are just place holders for the souls of the people in the real/island world. The sideways people are just waiting for their island souls to show up/download/activate/your terminology here. After all, it was all the sideways people that had their "aha" moments of remembering their previous lives and then simply knowing what to do and where to go. That's why Locke could walk again - since he was already dead, being paralyzed is kind of a mute point.

Desmond being the special person he was realized this and went around to all the others to get them in situations so they'd remember their previous life.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> Rewatch the Season 6 Episode where Michael is talking to Hurley. Michael is dead and explains that he is forced to stay on the island because of his deeds.
> 
> Also, if it is replayed, watch Jimmy Kimmel's "Aloha to Lost" episode (was on last night after the last episode of Lost) where he had many of the cast on his show. He asks the guy who plays Michael why he was not in the church with Walt. Michael states exactly what I said above.
> 
> Loved the show too. Lots of inconsistencies in Lost but still my favorite show. It was the only show where I had to think about it to try to figure out what I just saw.


The word "forced" isn't used. I believe the word used was "stuck", as in he hasn't decided to move on yet.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I had it figured out after the first show of the first season. They were simply dead which is ultimately what happened. It just took them a lot of years to say so. The ending was a cop-out by the writers. While it was a "sweet" ending it left me very unsatisfied. You can read all the deep dark meanings in it you want, but they simply were dead.

So what happened to the pilot and the other guy in the plane who wasn't at the "funeral?"


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> (2) There are still two parallel worlds. The Sideways people are real, but the connection that was pushed by Desmond made it so that the sideways people knew the same thing as the real world people.


Not how I interpreted it, along with many others, at all. The Island stuff was real while the sideways stuff was "limbo" or "purgatory".



Doug Brott said:


> (3) If you die in real world, you die in sideways world.


No, because Jin and Sun didn't "die" in "sideways world". They, and everyone else, were already dead in "sideways world".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Why were they waiting for Jack?


Not sure of the exact wording but Jack's Dad said something about where they were was chosen by all of them. I took that to also imply that since they had collectively chosen the place that they were all waiting for each other.



spartanstew said:


> Clearly there were others that hadn't yet died in real life (Kate, Sawyer, Hurley, Ben), so I would think that Jack would have been waiting for them.


They may have died after Jack but they got to the church, or "let go", before Jack. Jack wouldn't accept that he was dead.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> If they were all dead at what point did they all die? Was it when the bomb went off? if so? was everyone in the church on the island at that time? If it was the initial plan crash then how do you explain Ben?


My take is that everyone died at different times. Some, like Libby, died on the island after the plane crash. Juliet died as a result of the nuke. Rose and Bernard remained on the island for their remaining years. We saw Jack die at the end. Then we also saw Sawyer, Kate, Claire, Miles, Lupidis and Richard get off the island in the plane. They went on to live out their lives and died sometime later. Hurley and Ben then ran the island for who knows how long and eventually were replaced or died.

Think about this... Penny was neither on the plane nor on the island yet she was at the church...



Ron Barry said:


> I did a bit of reading to day and a lot of people believe that they all died on the initial play crash and the whole story was basically in between going to a higher power. Given the time line changes, the fact that you have this one time line where not everyone dies and another one where they seem to be living too I am not sure I buy that reasoning.


I don't buy it either. I think that what we saw happen on the island was the "reality" of it all and the "sideways world" was "limbo/purgatory" where they all gathered until all of them could "let go" to "move on".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bleggett29 said:


> Christian said to Jack "Everyone dies sometime kiddo. Some of them before you, some long after you." and "Well, there is no now, here."
> To me this means that Jack was just the last to realize where he was and what happened and to let go. Some of them died before and after Jack. They could have been in limbo for many, many years before this event took place from our perspective.


Exactly, well said. I was trying to figure out how to put it best but you already did.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bleggett29 said:


> I believe this especially when Locke said to Jack that he didn't have a son after the surgery.


That's exactly when it hit me too.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> I had it figured out after the first show of the first season. They were simply dead which is ultimately what happened. It just took them a lot of years to say so. The ending was a cop-out by the writers. While it was a "sweet" ending it left me very unsatisfied. You can read all the deep dark meanings in it you want, but they simply were dead.


But they weren't dead the whole time.



TBlazer07 said:


> So what happened to the pilot and the other guy in the plane who wasn't at the "funeral?"


My guess is that they haven't "let go" yet but they weren't key enough for everyone to be waiting on them to "move on".


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words above.


RunnerFL said:


> But they weren't dead the whole time.
> 
> My guess is that they haven't "let go" yet but they weren't key enough for everyone to be waiting on them to "move on".


Or in the case of Ben; he didn't feel it right to be with these people after what he did on the island.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Just found this ... http://lostmediamentions.blogspot.com/2010/05/someone-from-bad-robots-take-on-finale.html​(Supposedly, not confirmed) ... Someone from Bad Robot (JJ's Production Company) take on the Finale:


> First ...
> The Island:
> 
> It was real. Everything that happened on the island that we saw throughout the 6 seasons was real. Forget the final image of the plane crash, it was put in purposely to f*&k with people's heads and show how far the show had come. They really crashed. They really survived. They really discovered Dharma and the Others. The Island keeps the balance of good and evil in the world. It always has and always will perform that role. And the Island will always need a "Protector". Jacob wasn't the first, Hurley won't be the last. However, Jacob had to deal with a malevolent force (MIB) that his mother, nor Hurley had to deal with. He created the devil and had to find a way to kill him -- even though the rules prevented him from actually doing so.
> ...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Just found this ... http://lostmediamentions.blogspot.com/2010/05/someone-from-bad-robots-take-on-finale.html​(Supposedly, not confirmed) ... Someone from Bad Robot (JJ's Production Company) take on the Finale:


"A lot of people have been talking about Ben and why he didn't go into the Church. And if you think of Sideways world in this way, then it gives you the answer to that very question. Ben can't move on yet because he hasn't connected with the people he needs to. It's going to be his job to awaken Roussou, Alex, Anna Lucia (maybe), Ethan, Goodspeed, his father and the rest. He has to attone for his sins more than he did by being Hurley's number two. He has to do what Hurley and Desmond did for our Lostaways with his own people. He has to help them connect. And he can only move on when all the links in his chain are ready to. Same can be said for Faraday, Charlotte, Whidmore, Hawkins etc. It's really a neat, and cool concept. At least to me."

MINDBLOWING!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bleggett29 said:


> Thanks for the kind words above.


I give credit where credit is due. I knew what I wanted to say but wasn't sure how to "put it to paper", you did it perfectly.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> "A lot of people have been talking about Ben and why he didn't go into the Church. And if you think of Sideways world in this way, then it gives you the answer to that very question. Ben can't move on yet because he hasn't connected with the people he needs to. It's going to be his job to awaken Roussou, Alex, Anna Lucia (maybe), Ethan, Goodspeed, his father and the rest. He has to attone for his sins more than he did by being Hurley's number two. He has to do what Hurley and Desmond did for our Lostaways with his own people. He has to help them connect. And he can only move on when all the links in his chain are ready to. Same can be said for Faraday, Charlotte, Whidmore, Hawkins etc. It's really a neat, and cool concept. At least to me."
> 
> MINDBLOWING!!


Wow! Makes perfect sense.
Probably won't happen, but this would make another great series.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bleggett29 said:


> Probably won't happen, but this would make another great series.


So many things from LOST would make great spin offs. I would love to see a cop show with Sawyer and Miles or a comedy featuring Hurley running a fried chicken chain. :lol:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> My take is that everyone died at different times. Some, like Libby, died on the island after the plane crash. Juliet died as a result of the nuke. Rose and Bernard remained on the island for their remaining years. We saw Jack die at the end. Then we also saw Sawyer, Kate, Claire, Miles, Lupidis and Richard get off the island in the plane. They went on to live out their lives and died sometime later. Hurley and Ben then ran the island for who knows how long and eventually were replaced or died.
> 
> Think about this... Penny was neither on the plane nor on the island yet she was at the church...
> 
> I don't buy it either. I think that what we saw happen on the island was the "reality" of it all and the "sideways world" was "limbo/purgatory" where they all gathered until all of them could "let go" to "move on".


THis is kind of where I am coming down on this as well. I did think it is a little disingenuous to be telling people all along it is not purgatory, then have part of the show be purgatory after all. Sure, they only said it was not purgatory specifically in regards to the island I guess, so in a lawyerly way, they did not go back on that, but it does seem like a shortcut out to me.

The stuff in the link that Sixto posted resonates with me as well, I just had been holding out hope that this would be something new and different and not directly based on every single religious and secular archetype out there.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Just found this ... http://lostmediamentions.blogspot.com/2010/05/someone-from-bad-robots-take-on-finale.html​(Supposedly, not confirmed) ... Someone from Bad Robot (JJ's Production Company) take on the Finale:
> 
> 
> > In the end, for me, LOST was a touchstone show that dealt with faith, the afterlife, and all these big, spirtual questions that most shows don't touch. And to me, they never once waivered from their core story -- even with all the sci-fi elements they mixed in. To walk that long and daunting of a creative tightrope and survive is simply astounding.


If that description of the show's primary intent is true, then I have a problem with Abrams. If the show "dealt with faith, the afterlife, and all these big, spirtual questions" I didn't see much depth in it considering the number of hours of show time involved.

Perhaps the hint was the "Dharma" Initiative, which name I pondered many times waiting for less science fiction and more religious philosophy. To me, in the end the theme shifted into the world of fantasy and mysticism without ever touching the core conflict of Dharmic thought. Yes, we see in the characters a direction of change which could be interpreted as beings attempting to live in accordance with righteous duty in order to achieve dharma yukam, moksha or nirvana depending on individual beliefs. But at no time was any element of dharma yukam (which can refer to Abrahamic heaven), moksha or nirvana addressed even when we had the priest impersonator.

I can't help but feel a sense of coincidence that when the issue of time-space-dimensions was played out, ordinary drama related to human interaction was shifted to an Old Testament good v evil play with an actual devil to smite. Perhaps cleverly. But not satisfying at all, IMHO.

Maybe I expect too much from television. But "Battlestar Galactica" actually "dealt with faith, the afterlife, and all these big, spiritual questions" boldly, head on, as an underlying theme. Of course, I wasn't totally happy with its ending either.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Lee L said:


> THis is kind of where I am coming down on this as well. I did think it is a little disingenuous to be telling people all along it is not purgatory, then have part of the show be purgatory after all. Sure, they only said it was not purgatory specifically in regards to the island I guess, so in a lawyerly way, they did not go back on that, but it does seem like a shortcut out to me.


Yeah, I was a bit ticked by them flat out denying that it was purgatory then it turns out part of it was. I guess we can chalk that up to them specifically meaning the island part. Still bugs me though.



Lee L said:


> The stuff in the link that Sixto posted resonates with me as well, I just had been holding out hope that this would be something new and different and not directly based on every single religious and secular archetype out there.


Me too.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> But "Battlestar Galactica" actually "dealt with faith, the afterlife, and all these big, spiritual questions" boldly, head on, as an underlying theme. Of course, I wasn't totally happy with its ending either.


And I'm still PO'd about the BSG ending.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

It will be a long time before we get to see a show this great again. Thanks to all involved in making a super series.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Okay, I have one question. How did all those Dharma vans, and all the other very heavy equipment, get to the island? Am I to believe that the submarine was large enough to carry all that stuff? The whole derek style drilling rig with multiple diesel engines seems like it would be difficult, if not impossible to get over on the sub. They CERTAINLY could not have attached it to the outside of the sub. Maybe in parts and assembled it on the island, but what a project that would be! They would really have needed a freighter


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd say the ending was consistent with the rest of the show. I'll miss it because in the entertainment world and it seems tv especially everything is copy of many generations of copies that came before it. Lost managed to at least feel fairly fresh and unique and that was welcome change of pace over the majority of your available tv options. The nice thing about Lost and shows like it is that it reminds us a tv show can make you think and still be fun to watch and not all tv has to be mindless brain candy.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Church AV Guy said:


> Okay, I have one question. How did all those Dharma vans, and all the other very heavy equipment, get to the island? Am I to believe that the submarine was large enough to carry all that stuff? The whole derek style drilling rig with multiple diesel engines seems like it would be difficult, if not impossible to get over on the sub. They CERTAINLY could not have attached it to the outside of the sub. Maybe in parts and assembled it on the island, but what a project that would be! They would really have needed a freighter


Ok there were smoke monsters, time travel, dead people would walk around and talk to people, island guardians with mystical powers bestowed upon them by a glowing light at the heart of the island and the part that you have "one question" about for is how they got stuff to the island? :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Church AV Guy said:


> [...] They would really have needed a freighter


Didn't Whitmore bring a freighter and an airplane?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. I thought a lot was resolved ..
> 
> (1) They are no longer lost. Virtually everyone found who they were "lost" from. This included Jack who died for the cause .. he moved on to be with his Dad. This also included Ben who "found" himself.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I didn't it see it that way...

I saw it that the parallel world was almost like a purgatory for when the characters died in the real world. As Jack's father stated, they created it so they could find themselves again. And I didn't read it that when they died in the real world, they died in the sideways world for this reason...

Hugo tells Ben that he was a good #2 and Ben tells Hugo he was a good #1. That would only have happened after the timeline of the show had ended. I think the sideways world was waiting until they all died in real life so that they could find each other again and then finally move on.

Overall, I thought it was a good episode and a good ending to the series. A lot of questions were answered. Not all, but some significant ones.

- Merg


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Check out a one minute summery of Lost with cats. 






.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> Okay, I have one question. How did all those Dharma vans, and all the other very heavy equipment, get to the island? Am I to believe that the submarine was large enough to carry all that stuff? The whole derek style drilling rig with multiple diesel engines seems like it would be difficult, if not impossible to get over on the sub. They CERTAINLY could not have attached it to the outside of the sub. Maybe in parts and assembled it on the island, but what a project that would be! They would really have needed a freighter


It all probably got there via Dharma Drop just like the food.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> Ok there were smoke monsters, time travel, dead people would walk around and talk to people, island guardians with mystical powers bestowed upon them by a glowing light at the heart of the island and the part that you have "one question" about for is how they got stuff to the island? :lol:


I expected someone would reply to my post with this. I will give you an example: During Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom, there was a scene where the evil priest reaches into a man's chest and pulls out his still beating heart--without the guy dying. He then lowers the guy, without his heart yet still alive, into a lava pit. The man's body bursts into flame, and his heart, still in the priest's hand, also bursts into flame. There was no real reaction from the audience in the theater. later in the film, the good guys are escaping from the bad guys in the mine, by riding in an ore car. The track is damaged, and at high speed, the ore car flies off the track into the air, sails along and then falls perfectly back onto the track and continues on. At this point, the audience in the theater where *I* saw the movie exploded in a bunch of loud comments: "Give me a break!" "That's ridiculous!" "That's crazy. Who do they think they are kidding!" and about a dozen others of similar character. We are REQUIRED to give them the "special" parts of the story, it's what the story is about, but the common mundane parts HAVE to make sense or we are pulled right out of the story. It's the common bits that bug me, not the "plot essential" ones.

Many viewers have pointed out Jack on 24 can drive across the LA basin in a few minutes in the show--utterly impossible. but that Jack can have his ribs broken in episode six, and later, only half a day later in show time, during episode eighteen, he can have an extended hand to hand fight with a really tough guy and beat him. One is common, and we KNOW it to be impossible, the other is a premise of the show that we are required to accept.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> So many things from LOST would make great spin offs. I would love to see a cop show with Sawyer and Miles or a comedy featuring Hurley running a fried chicken chain. :lol:


That's true. Or even the life of Sayid as he was being a hired killer for Ben or soemthing would be a really great series. Widmore's rise to power? There are so many possibilities..


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Church AV Guy said:


> I expected someone would reply to my post with this. I will give you an example: During Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom, there was a scene where the evil priest reaches into a man's chest and pulls out his still beating heart--without the guy dying. He then lowers the guy, without his heart yet still alive, into a lava pit. The man's body bursts into flame, and his heart, still in the priest's hand, also bursts into flame. There was no real reaction from the audience in the theater. later in the film, the good guys are escaping from the bad guys in the mine, by riding in an ore car. The track is damaged, and at high speed, the ore car flies off the track into the air, sails along and then falls perfectly back onto the track and continues on. At this point, the audience in the theater where *I* saw the movie exploded in a bunch of loud comments: "Give me a break!" "That's ridiculous!" "That's crazy. Who do they think they are kidding!" and about a dozen others of similar character. We are REQUIRED to give them the "special" parts of the story, it's what the story is about, but the common mundane parts HAVE to make sense or we are pulled right out of the story. It's the common bits that bug me, not the "plot essential" ones.
> 
> Many viewers have pointed out Jack on 24 can drive across the LA basin in a few minutes in the show--utterly impossible. but that Jack can have his ribs broken in episode six, and later, only half a day later in show time, during episode eighteen, he can have an extended hand to hand fight with a really tough guy and beat him. One is common, and we KNOW it to be impossible, the other is a premise of the show that we are required to accept.


Luckily for me when i'm watching tv or watching a movie I know it isn't "real" so i'm able to just watch and enjoy. I think i'd probably drive myself nuts if I sat there and picked out all the parts that just aren't possible in real life. I just let myself accept that these shows or movies are taking place in their own little universe and are meant to entertain and if things in them don't happen like they do in my universe wells that's ok too. I was talking about Lost with a friend and he was convinced that everyone died in the plane crash and his evidence that there was no such thing as time travel and smoke monsters and such in the real world, plus add to the fact that people don't generally survive plane crashes, so obviously that meant in his mind that everything that happened after the plane crash couldn't have been "real". That's when I said wait a minute, you're talking about a tv show here and you're trying to compare it to what's real in the real world?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BobbySteelz said:


> That's true. Or even the life of Sayid as he was being a hired killer for Ben or soemthing would be a really great series. Widmore's rise to power? There are so many possibilities..


"Ben & Locke: The New Odd Couple", "Penny's Boat" (A re-imaging of The Love Boat), "Frogurt" and so many more...


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

The one that really appeals to me is the Miles and Sawyer cop show. A close second might be the high school drama with Ben and Locke as sensitive teachers.

What *I* would like is a show about the Dharma people, how it started, what its goals were and how it got corrupted and eventually died.


----------



## DiSH Defector (May 4, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> I had it figured out after the first show of the first season. They were simply dead which is ultimately what happened. It just took them a lot of years to say so. The ending was a cop-out by the writers. While it was a "sweet" ending it left me very unsatisfied. You can read all the deep dark meanings in it you want, but they simply were dead.


Apparently not; you may want to go back and watch the last half-hour again cuz I'm pretty sure you've missed the point. Everything that happened on the island really happened and was part of the real world. It was only this season's "flash-sideways timeline" that was imaginary where they were all dead.

I think a lot of people got confused about thinking they all died in the crash, because of the footage during the credits of all the O-815 wreckage. ABC has since stated that they placed the footage there to soften the transition for viewers to the late local news.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

DiSH Defector said:


> I think a lot of people got confused about thinking they all died in the crash, because of the footage during the credits of all the O-815 wreckage. ABC has since stated that they placed the footage there to soften the transition for viewers to the late local news.


Makes one wonder it it will still be there for the Saturday rerun.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

It was, and there were pop-ups (enhanced) too.


----------

